

Tell HN: chrome://net-internals - colinprince

Okay I'd never heard of this before:<p>chrome://net-internals<p>Only in Chrome/Chromium
======
noisysquid
While you are at it navigate to about:about for a list of other pages you may
or may not have heard of.

